# hardware buttons panel for FreeBSD



## AlexandrBu (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for a hardware buttons panel for a PC case (in 5.25 or floppy location) for FreeBSD. I want to  press a hardware button to execute some FreeBSD commands or scripts.

If it exists, what would be a normal price to buy it at?


----------



## mav@ (Jul 3, 2013)

I've seen a panel (sorry, I don't remember the model) with about six buttons and two lines of ASCII LED on some Supermicro server. FreeBSD detected it as a USB uhid device. Buttons in that case could probably be handled by via usbhidaction. LED control used a simple custom binary protocol on top of the same uhid. I don't know whether there are existing tools in ports supporting it, but having documentation it was not hard to write something in any programming language.


----------

